# Value of GEMS mapping



## annhardesty (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd like to hear users' opinions of the CMS GEMS mapping of ICD-9 to ICD-10.  A vendor made a good case to me of the defects within the GEMS mapping -- not just the unmapped codes, but also problematic mappings.  I would be interested in hearing other points of view.


----------



## lorrpb (Jul 22, 2014)

GEMS are to be used only for data trending purposes and never for coding individual patient cases.


----------



## ABonnell CPC (Jul 24, 2014)

I have been told that commercial payers will not be using GEMS.  GEMS is not a good substitute for getting out of learning ICD-10.


----------

